#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Need Assistance on Short term Certification Cources of Duration 30-45 days

## I am a ROCKSTAR

Hey Fadoo Enginneers,

So My Second Sem. will be over by April 2013 , 
I want to know about Short Term Certification Courses of 30-45 days duration which i can pursue in my Sem break and get productive.
I have came to know about RHCE , CCNA and other,, But they have long duration..
pls Feel Free to Suggest..





  Similar Threads: CAD/CAM Assistance 6th sem mae end term papers BITSAT 2014 Online Exam Centers, Cources and Last Date College of engineering and technology bhubaneshwar btech admission 2013,cources,cutoff,placement,fee,hostel,campus facility National University of Singapore Summer Term Applications Open

----------

